
Heatwave hits Iraq as temperature jumps to 50 degrees Celsius - reddotX
http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2019-07/25/c_138257854.htm
======
gilrain
For those more used to Fahrenheit, that's 122 F. Wow.

------
trilila
“Iraq regularly witnesses scorching summer season with temperature sometimes
exceeding 50 degrees Celsius, prompting the government to announce general
holiday over stifling heat.” - apparently quite common.

